# TOC Tracks and Velodromes



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2018)

I thought it would be interesting to see some of the tracks that used to exist during the late 1800's and early 1900's.

The Chicago Portable Indoor Track is interesting in the way it was designed.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2018)

The Waltham, MA track.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2018)

The Charles River Park track in Cambridge,MA.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2018)

The Revere,MA Cycle Track at the start of the Boston 6 Day Race, 1901.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2018)

The Sprinfield,MA track.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 14, 2018)

Madison Square Garden, NYC. Circa 1908.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 14, 2018)

The Vailsburg track in Newark,NJ.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 14, 2018)

The Coney Island Velodrome,NYC.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2018)

On this side of the pond, we have Herne Hill Velodrome, in South London.
Built in 1891, the only surviving venue of the 1948 Olympic Games and still in use today.....


----------



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 23, 2018)

66TigerCat said:


> Madison Square Garden, NYC. Circa 1908.
> View attachment 754419




Amazing photo, so much to see. 
Next to the banner announcing what is being "sung," there are two bikes inside a raised platform all on their own. What do you make of that?


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2018)

1911 Newark Velodrome


----------



## shoe3 (Mar 29, 2018)

filmonger said:


> 1911 Newark Velodrome
> 
> View attachment 778795



All the velodrome are fascinating, and really era of time that was so special.


----------

